# A selection of cars detailed throughout 2015 - Car Detailing Scotland



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*As 2015 draws to a close I would like to thank all my clients and followers for the amazing support you given me throughout the year, it has been a very busy year, with a fantastic variety of cars for me to work on!

I already have several exciting bookings for 2016, which will be posted both on my website, and on my Facebook page.

I have added a small selection of cars that I have had the pleasure of detailing throughout 2015, If you would like to discuss having your car detailed, then do not hesitate to get in touch!

I'd like to wish everyone all the very best for 2016!

Ferrari 458 Spider - Paintwork Rectification Detail - Polish Angel Master Sealant

Read the full write up Here



















Audi TTS - Paintwork Rectification Detail - GYEON MOHS Ceramic Coating





































Fiat 595 Competitzione - Gloss Enhancement Detail - Blackfire Wet Diamond

Read the full write up Here



















Mercedes SLS AMG - Gloss Enhancement Detail - Blackfire Wet Diamond



















Porsche 911 Turbo 997 - Gloss Enhancement Detail - GYEON MOHS Ceramic Coating

Read the full write up Here



















BMW 740D - Gloss Enhancement Detail - GYEON MOHS Ceramic Coating

Read the full write up Here





























Range Rover Autobiography - Gloss Enhancement Detail - Polish Angel Master Sealant



















Mini Cooper JCW - Protection Detail - Blackfire Wet Diamond​









Range Rover Sport - Paintwork Rectification Detail - Blackfire Wet Diamond










Range Rover Sport Autobiography - New Car Protection Detail - GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating



















Range Rover Sport SVR - New Car Protection Detail - Blackfire Wet Diamond



















AstonMartin Virage _ Paintwork Rectification Detail - GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating

Read the full write up Here​



























Rolls Royce Phantom - Gloss Enhancement & Interior Detail - GYEON MOHS Ceramic Coating




























Porsche 911 Carrera 2 - Gloss Enhancement Detail - GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating



















BMW 116i - Gloss Enhancement Detail - GYEON MOHS Ceramic Coating



















Audi S5 - Paintwork Rectification & Engine Bay Detail - GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating




























BMW M235i - Gloss Enhancement Detail - Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant




























New BMW 520d - New Car Detail with paint rectification - GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating



















Saab 9-3 Convertible - Paintwork Rectification Detail - Blackfire Wet Diamond




























Ford Granada Turbo Technics - Show Car Detail - Polish Angel Cosmic





































Ford Fiesta Supersport - Show Car Detail - Zymol Titanium





































Nissan Skyline R33 GTR - Paintwork Rectification Detail - GYEON MOHS Ceramic Coating




























Range Rover Evoques - Paintwork Rectification - GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating














































Audi S3 - New Car Protection Detail GYEON MOHS Ceramic Coating










Audi RS-6 - New Car Protection Detail - GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating




























Audi RS-4 - Gloss Enhancement Detail - Alloy wheel refurbishment - Britemax Extreme Elements



















VW Golf R, GTI - New Car Protection Detail _ GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating

































































Mazda MX-5 - New Car Protection Detail - GYEON Durabead Ceramic Coating

























*


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Some great cars there. well done


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top work on a nice variety of motors :thumb:
what has been your fav to work on?


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice selection of cars.

Great Work


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning work on stunning cars, I can put away my sunglasses now  :buffer:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic work and beautiful cars.


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Stunning! What coating is on the fiesta?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Some amazing cars:thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Some great looking cars there, love the Granada and Fiesta.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments 



Dazzel81 said:


> Top work on a nice variety of motors :thumb:
> what has been your fav to work on?


Ah now that is a tricky question to answer, I have enjoyed each car all for different reasons, I would say the one that has stuck in my mind from last year would be the Fiesta Supersport, such a cool and rare little car, but also because of how passionate the owner is about her pride and joy! 



br3n said:


> Stunning! What coating is on the fiesta?


Zymol Titanium was applied to the paintwork, for its glassy look and relative strong durability for a wax, the car is washed and polished regularly by its owner so a ceramic coating wouldn't have provided any additional benefit as a result. 

Richard


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

One of those is mine and Richard did a great job.:thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Stunning! :thumb:

...But what does it say about me that out of a long list of exotica like that, I spent most time looking at the Granddad and the Fiesta :argie:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*SUPERB WORK*.:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, a great deal of work on some beautiful motors, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

stunning work. how did you find working on the new mx5


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Some lovely metal there. Top work


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Forsh said:


> Stunning! :thumb:
> 
> ...But what does it say about me that out of a long list of exotica like that, I spent most time looking at the Granddad and the Fiesta :argie:


Don't blame you at all, two very cool cars, and a rare sight.:thumb:



mac1459 said:


> stunning work. how did you find working on the new mx5


lovely little car, very clean sharp design which looks great in the flesh!

Richard


----------

